# Giving to Alumni?



## Topkick (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone here ever donate to their university alumni association? I have considered this but feel like I have donated enough by getting an education. Can anyone convince me why I should or shouldn't?


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 28, 2017)

I have, to specific departments/programs.  If I give it to the general alumni association I have no clue where it goes.

I agree with your assessment that going to college is "donation" enough.  With all the fees, riders, costs, etc., some of which you may not benefit from.

I will say that if I had a gazillion dollars to donate, I would donate it to the school of nursing where I got my nursing degree.  They did alright by me, especially when my reserve unit was being activated for Iraq.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 28, 2017)

No they can get fucked. They get something like 80% of my fees in hand from the government- and I'm paying about $1000 a paper. So no, they can fuck right off. 

If I had riches to spare I would start a scholarship for students and fuck the uni.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 28, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Does anyone here ever donate to their university alumni association? I have considered this but feel like I have donated enough by getting an education. Can anyone convince me why I should or shouldn't?


What SpitfireV said.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 28, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I have, to specific departments/programs.  If I give it to the general alumni association I have no clue where it goes.
> 
> I agree with your assessment that going to college is "donation" enough.  With all the fees, riders, costs, etc., some of which you may not benefit from.




My alma mater has a student veterans association, but I can't see where it offers anything other than some camaraderie with other vets. I didn't really participate but I would possibly donate here if it was worthwhile.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 28, 2017)

Topkick said:


> My alma mater has a student veterans association, but I can't see where it offers anything other than some camaraderie with other vets. I didn't really participate but I would possibly donate here if it was worthwhile.



My first degree was in poli sci.  I have given to the department; it has its own library and lounge which is donation-funded.  I have given to the school of nursing, because, well, they have been awesome.

I am in grad school now, a distance program, and I still get charged all sorts of fees for services for which I will never partake (though I could if I lived close)....rec fee...IT/computer fees....etc.

I won't give to a general alumni fund because I don't know where it's going, and the school(s) get a metric shit-ton of money anyway.

If I had real money I would set up a scholarship.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 28, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> No they can get fucked. They get something like 80% of my fees in hand from the government- and I'm paying about $1000 a paper. So no, they can fuck right off.
> 
> If I had riches to spare I would start a scholarship for students and fuck the uni.



In other words:


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes to my undergrad institution, a state college.

No to my professional school.  If I wrote what they charge for tuition, fees, etc., barely anyone here would believe it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 28, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> In other words:



I'm tempted to print this and put it on the front of my locker at work.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 28, 2017)

I've donated to my undergrad Veterans program and the actual alumni association. Without my degree, I wouldn't be where I'm at. Yes, I made more money working a blue collar job,  but who wants to work 15 to 16 hours a day,  6 or 7 days a week all the time? You work so much you can't spend the money you're earning and you miss your kids doing all their kid "stuff."


----------



## Andoni (Jun 29, 2017)

These are what I've seen motivates people I know to donate to their Alma matter (I think that is what it's called- maybe not):

1) the alumni had cherished memories/quality education and donates out of appreciation for the experience/opportunity. 

2) the Alumni wants the tax write-off and this is a fast, easy, choice for a non-profit to donate to. They can be reasonably certain their money isn't being thrown away at some fly by night cluster fuck of a 501c3.

3) they want influence that their donation(s) may or may not bring.

I haven't actually experienced any of these things, because, ya know, reasons like... college for me has been as a raging dumpster fire, mostly.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2017)

Donations can easily be targeted to a specific program in a university or they can be made generally. 

I'll donate to my alma mater next year, but it will go directly to the program I was in.  

Donations can buy influence as @Andoni said, but  the amount required is insane.  I suspect most people do it either out of a sense of  nostalgia, pure philanthropy or both.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 18, 2017)

To follow up on my original post, my University is building a very nice alumni veterans park/ monument in the heart of campus. I decided to donate to this project.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 10, 2018)

Topkick said:


> To follow up on my original post, my University is building a very nice alumni veterans park/ monument in the heart of campus. I decided to donate to this project.


So tomorrow I'll get to see where my money went. I was invited to the ribbon cutting ceremony. I'll post pics later.


----------

